# Client, Server & wait/notify



## hfu (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein kleines Synchronisierungsproblem.

Ich habe eine Klasse Client und eine Klasse Server, beide kommunizieren über Sockets und ObjectOutputStreams. Der Server wartet auf das connecten eines Clients und erzeugt dann zur Bearbeitung der Anfrage einen Thread. 

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass der Server-Thread dem Client-Thread nicht mitteilen kann, wenn er neuen Input benötigt. 
Client und Server besitzen ja keine gemeinsamen Objekte, somit würde ja ein synchronized-Block mit wait() und notify() nicht gehen, oder steh ich da gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Michael... (24. Nov 2010)

Dafür gibt es ja die Streams: Damit Client und Server mit einander kommunizieren können.


----------



## hfu (24. Nov 2010)

Ja sie kommunizieren ja über Streams, die Frage ist nur wann der Server weiß dass er lesen soll.
Ich dachte daran, dass der Client nach dem Schreiben in wait() geht und der Server liest, und ihn dann wieder aufweckt.


----------



## Michael... (24. Nov 2010)

Der Stream ist die einzige Verbindung zwischen beiden. Solange diese offen sind können beide daraus lesen bzw. in diese Schreiben. Das Lesen passiert (auf beiden) i.d.R. in einem separaten Thread in einer while-Schleife.


----------

